# Savage Worlds - City of Seven Sins



## Dr Simon (Jun 30, 2011)

Visit the Repository thread for further details. Also the original OOC thread may be of use for general chatter.

I liked the example opening so much, I'm going to use it again....

**********************
*A Beginning...*

The group has gathered outside the imposing gate to the Apothecaries Quarter. Night is beginning to fall and the heavy iron bell of the Incumbant's Tower tolls a solemn chime.

OOC: Just to indicate how things will work - is the gate open, closed, locked, guarded (if so by what or whom), even if you need to go through it or if it's just a convenient meeting place - I don't know. Anyone can decide in their posts.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 30, 2011)

The Kinslayer gently sniffs the evening air. A blood-red tongue whets pale, bloodless lips which briefly draw back in a half-smile, showing sharpened teeth.
"So many humans in one place. I cannot fathom how you can stand the stink."
Leather-gloved hands put the cowl back in place, hiding the glowing silver patterns on  his face from the moonlight. They stay lit for a second, then fade out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2011)

Skulk looks disapprovingly at the Kinslayer... at least you think he does as most of his face, like his body is covered with a artificial nano-skin.

"Don't forget, some of us are... were humans. And be glad this thing around me keeps my old bones and flesh 'fresh'. You wouldn't like my ripe odor", he chuckles.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 1, 2011)

The Kinslayer grins. "My undead friend, according to the ancients of the sect of Dar'win the humans were apes once. Does that mean you cannot comment on the stench of babboons?"
He cocks his head, then steps back into the deep shadow of the wall, motioning skulk to do the same. Moments later, a patrol of ghûr-mounted guards walks by, oblivious to the presence of the two sinister figures.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2011)

Skulk

"Not if you are a skunk yourself...", Skulk chuckles again, but less loud, having one of his rare moments of humor.
"So, when will the others arrive? This has to happen this night. We waited already too long for it."


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 1, 2011)

"Hold your peace, decomposing one. They will come. We have some time yet before the stars align. They know the importance, and if they do not, they know the reward."

"By the tail of The Prophesied One, another patrol. No wonder they're late. Rhazuul must be suspecting something if he sent out his minions in force tonight." 

Once again the two figures fade into the shadows.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2011)

OOC: I think here would be a good point for Kinslayer and Skulk to choose their Agility and Stealth scores.

Agility is default d4, each point spent raises it one die (d6, d8, d10, d12 as with all attributes - Agility, Strength, Vigor, Smarts and Spirit). You have 5 points to spend on attributes.

For skills, such as Stealth, you have 15 points to raise them. The rules don't seem to make much sense, as you need to buy them up to the level of the relevant attribute first. Although it doesn't say in the Test Drive rules, I'd assume you'd defeault to an attribute if you don't have the skill. I'm saying that each point spent raises a skill one die from the base attribute, unless someone can convince me otherwise.

Finally, you may want an Edge related to Stealth (especially Skulk). Again, differing from the rules, I'm saying you can spend 2 of your skill points on an Edge instead. Hindrances give you back skill points, but you don't need to choose them at the same time as you select an Edge. Once you've spent all your skill points, though, you can't then choose a Hindrance to give you more, but you can at any time as long as you still have 1 point left.

Hopefully that makes sense.

Rolling - roll the relevant die. If you get a maximum score (an Ace), roll again and add.  As "Wild Cards", you also get to roll a Wild Die (d6), and you can use this if it is higher than your skill/trait test.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 1, 2011)

Meanwhile, a short distance away, Rudiger and Smoltt crouched behind a copse of large rocks.

Rudiger watched the pair skulk into the darkness. "This is unbecoming of a Charger of the Dread Brigade," he complained.  He shifted uncomfortably, his massive nine-foot reptilian frame looking unnatural in its compacted state.

"Yeah, well, we don't exactly blend in," Smoltt replied.  His bowler hat was cocked at a fierce angle between his large, pointed ears.  He shifted his stogie from left to right in his sharp-toothed mouth.  "And someone's gotta watch for patrols.  Plus, you're the only guy big enough to work this cannon," he added, tapping the barrel of his latest creation.

"For your sake, it had better work when the times comes," Ruediger warned, "Or I will use it to bludgeon you to death." 

"Heh heh... don't worry, it'll work," Smoltt smiled nervously.  He pulled a wrench from his belt and began tightening a few bolts.  "But can't be too careful, right?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 4, 2011)

One of the ghûrs gives a snort as the patrol passes by Kinslayer and Skulk's position. Its rider reins it in to a stop and his companion pulls in alongside him.

"What is it?" asks the second.

"She senses something," replies the first. He activates his lance and tarteric energy flickers over the tip as the demon bound within it buzzes with annoyance. The other guard reaches for his neuronic pistol.

They seem, however, unaware of Kinslayer and Skulk lurking not far from them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 4, 2011)

Skulk

Skulk tries to activate the camouflage ability of his nano skin, but the wonky device isn't working.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 4, 2011)

OOC: Well, Aced on my first roll! 

"There!" says the armiger with the lance, pointing it in the direction of Kinslayer and Skulk. "What are you two doing here? Didn't you hear the curfew bell just ring?"

[sblock=OOC]
TN for any kind of bluffery or persuasion is the standard 4.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 4, 2011)

Skulk

"Really, we totally forgot the time... we wait for friends from the the Apothecaries Quarter, we didn't dare to enter without them...", Skulk starts, hoping the Kinslayer can think of something convincing.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 4, 2011)

"Huh, revenants. I thought the Ecclesiarch had rounded you lot up. You'd best hurry back to your crypt," says the armiger. "We'll be back this way in half an hour." He deactivates his tarteric lance and adds, in ominous tones, "Don't be here when we return."

With that, he and his cohort ride on.

[sblock=OOC]
Success and one raise ought to do it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 5, 2011)

*Rudiger and Smoltt*

Smoltt let out a "Whoop!" as he saw the patrol approach Kinslayer and Skulk.  "You might be up," he said, hopping down from one of the smaller boulders he was using to reach the cannon.

Rudiger's toothy grin spread wide.  "Excellent.  Anything to relieve this endless drudgery."  He eased the cannon into place on its tripod, then slowly swiveled the barrel toward the patrolmen.  A tense moment passed, then the patrol was on its way.  "By the Pit," he complained, "They _somehow_ managed to _talk_ their way out of trouble."

"Ah, don't take it too hard," Smoltt grinned, "I'm sure you'll be swimming in blood soon enough."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 5, 2011)

OOC: So, a couple of observations on the situation. Rudiger and Smoltt seem to be running cover for Kinslayer and Skulk. Is it a meeting with someone they don't trust? A set up? An ambush? Maybe the next PC to enter can add something to the situation. Maybe that's who they're waiting for.

Also, since Rudiger and Smoltt are hiding behind rocks, it suggests that the gate to the Apothecaries Quarter is outside somewhere - perhaps outside city walls, as it is somewhere with regular patrols.


----------



## Insight (Jul 5, 2011)

Six watches carefully as the mounted guards pass by.  Now that Six was free - at least in _this_ part of the City of Seven Sins - the guards would not bother him.  The former harem guard pauses near the Apothecary Gate, where he is to meet with some individuals who need his help.  At least that's what the veiled woman at the Torrid Whore told him.

A handcart pushed by a strange, old man wearing a white coat spills scents of salted meat, cumin, and sumac into the night air.  Six would normally associate such delicacies with the Queen and her Princesses and it seems odd to him to smell these scents outside the Twisted Spire.  Six still has to get use to the fact that free people do as they please, eat what they want, associate with whom they want, and generally go about their business without being told what to do.  What a strange world Six now finds himself in.

Once the mounted guards pass, Six makes his way closer to the gate.  He sees no sign of the men he is supposed to meet, so he waits.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

*The Kinslayer*

The Kinslayer bows at the retreating guards, then refastens his sword in the scabbard hidden under his cloak.
"Undying one, you never cease to amase me. You actually _talked_ your way out of it? Most disappointing, and from the grumbling coming from beyond yon rock, I am not the only one to feel that way." he chortles. "But you are of course right. Violence at this stage would complicate matters." 

"Shall we wait for the veiled one or move our troublesome duo into the city and look for the pretty boy?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2011)

Skulk

"Sometimes I amaze myself. But to really destroy an enemy, you need also to train in psychological warfare: misdirection and intimidation.", Skulk explains, still looking around for their contact.


----------



## Insight (Jul 6, 2011)

Six stops just before the 20ft high Apothecary gate.  He marvels at the ancient thing - a rusted iron frame, pitted oaken planks, dotted with spots and stains of various colors, a pair of useless, rusted iron rings at the center, located too high for a human to grab them.  Six wonders what sort of creature built this gate and how anyone opens and closes the thing.

Just then, the wide doors creak open just enough to let someone pass through.  Startled, Six puts his hand on the handle of his _kith shekh_.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 7, 2011)

Six hears noises behind him.

Approaching down Valerian Street behind him are four members of the Queen's Castrati guards, armed with vicious-looking tulwars. One of the castrati is struggling to control a pair of vruk-hounds, straining at their leashes.

OOC: It seems that the situation is: Six on one side of the gate ("inside"?) (with armed eunuchs approaching) , Kinslayer, Skulk, Rudiger and Smoltt on the other.


----------



## Insight (Jul 7, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Six hears noises behind him.
> 
> Approaching down Valerian Street behind him are four members of the Queen's Castrati guards, armed with vicious-looking tulwars. One of the castrati is struggling to control a pair of vruk-hounds, straining at their leashes.
> 
> OOC: It seems that the situation is: Six on one side of the gate ("inside"?) (with armed eunuchs approaching) , Kinslayer, Skulk, Rudiger and Smoltt on the other.




Seeing the guards coming, and wishing no violence towards them, Six does not wait for anyone attempting to pass through to his side of the Apothecary Gate and rushes through the opening.

It does not occur to Six to wonder who opened the gate and why.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 7, 2011)

With the doorhandle still in his hand The Kinslayer sees Six rushing through the doorway. He stealthily sneaks a peek through the gap between the door and the doorjamb.
Remaining unnoticed, he signals the others to get ready for an ambush as he silently draws his sword and hides behind the door.
(If I'm correct I have a 10 on my wild card dice to look at the guards and stay hidden in ambush?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2011)

Skulk

Skulk is much less successful in hiding than the Kinslayer... perhaps he should stay with the talking...


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 8, 2011)

*Rudiger and Smoltt*

"Oh, drek," Smoltt scoots from around his perch and frantically taps Rudiger on the shoulder.  "Adjust position towards the gate!"

Rudiger grunts and swivels the turret mount towards the gate.  "I do hope the others will be in need of suppression fire."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 8, 2011)

Kinslayer sees the four Castrati Guard and the two vrok hounds. He sees the guards start running as they see Six pass through the gate, and he sees them release the vruk hounds, which run on ahead of them.

[sblock=OOC]
Should it come to it, I think an exploding d12 (with Wild die for heroes) for Initiative ought to suffice as an alternative to the card system. Although you'd lose the Joker wild card, you'd also potentially get high scores instead.

Anyone want to come up with an image for the vruk-hounds?
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 8, 2011)

Six emerges on the other side of the Apothecary Gate.  It is only then that he realizes that he is being chased.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 8, 2011)

Smoltt says flatly, "I hear dogs in the distance.  Someone messed up."

Rudiger only grins.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 8, 2011)

"Lady Moon, to you this Blood I offer" Kinslayer whispers softly. He lets the dogs pass, and casts invisibility. When the fourth guard passes, he casts quickness and stabs him in the back.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2011)

Skulk

Skulk knows what terror the kinslayer can become in a fight. With mere concentration, he becomes intangible. Let them fight one enemy they cannot see and another they cannot touch

[sblock=OOC]
activating ghost edges

PP: 5 / 20
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 14, 2011)

The four castrati burst through the gate, one still holding the leash of the straining vruk-hounds, two brandishing tulwars and the third holding a handgun of some kind.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, took a bit of time to get around to reviewing combat.

Initiative order is:

Rudiger and Smollt
Kinslayer
Six
Skulk
Castrati (if any are left...)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2011)

(Just bumping to keep it fresh)


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm going to have to delay, as I don't even have a clue on how to make characters for this yet.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 23, 2011)

With a silent prayer under his breath Kinslayer slips from behind the guard and slices him in the back. He deals 11+1+4=16 damage (+4 damage for having the drop.). He swiftly switches to a backward slash and rakes him again, for 2+2+4=8 damage (forgot to add the +2 to my basic sword damage, and i get a +4 to attack and damage for having 'the drop' on the soldier, turing the miss into a hit.) The soldier goes down in a crunch, and the kinslayer licks the blood off his blade and prepares to charge the rearmost guard. (I hit with a raise so the guard, unless he's a wild card, goes down? Or must the damage raise above his toughness? either way he goes down I guess)


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2011)

Seeing Kinslayer leap from behind and attack one of the guards, Six immediately draws his _kith shekh_ and strikes the nearest guard vruk-hound.  Though slightly unprepared for this level of violence, Six manages to bring his massive weapon down on the creature, spraying blood.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


I already posted Skulk's action with my Ini roll: Becoming Insubstantial.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 28, 2011)

OOC: Sorry about the delay, I've been too busy to check the combat rules.

The first castrati goes down under Kinslayer's assault, the second blocks with his tulwar. Six fences with another, failing to get through his defences. Two of the remaining eunuchs move to block Kinslayer, fencing him back with their tulwars. The third calls to his vruk-hounds to surround Six.

"Surrender, slave," he says to Six in his effeminate voice, "and maybe the Queen will be merciful."

[sblock=OOC]
Their Parry is 5, for purposes of determining if you hit or not. Obviously, neither of their attacks hit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2011)

(OOC - Bumping this while waiting for the moment to make my entrance. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2011)

To Insight, DrZombie, WD and Herobizkit, no need to wait for your initiative count to come up to post an action - I'll do what I do in my Iron Heroes game and play things fairly loose unless there is a clear conflict of initiative where player actions may have competing outcomes. Otherwise, carry on!

Just to clarify, there are three eunuch guards and 2 vruk-hounds left - you need a 4 or more to hit any of them. There's no map, I'm not to worried about tactical precision. Two eunuchs face Kinslayer, the two vruk-hounds face Six. The third eunuch hangs back, directing the vruk-hounds. Skulk and Smollt are currently hidden.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2011)

Skulk is unsubstantial, not invisible... I hoped for some futile attacks against him...


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Skulk is unsubstantial, not invisible... I hoped for some futile attacks against him...




Ah, well, didn't realise, but the guards at any rate went straight for Six; assume Skulk is behind them beside the gate. What does insubstantial mean in game terms?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


can only touched/hit by magical / psionic weird effects. This should not include guards standard weapons or it would be worthless for the cost of an edge...


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


I posted a character in the OOC thread, didn't get any feedback.  Might not have asked for any *sheepish grin* but would appreciate a look-over.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I posted a character in the OOC thread, didn't get any feedback.  Might not have asked for any *sheepish grin* but would appreciate a look-over.




OOC: Looks fine to me. I haven't checked the numbers fully but I'm sure they add up. Suitably different from the other characters to have his own niche.


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> To Insight, DrZombie, WD and Herobizkit, no need to wait for your initiative count to come up to post an action - I'll do what I do in my Iron Heroes game and play things fairly loose unless there is a clear conflict of initiative where player actions may have competing outcomes. Otherwise, carry on!
> 
> Just to clarify, there are three eunuch guards and 2 vruk-hounds left - you need a 4 or more to hit any of them. There's no map, I'm not to worried about tactical precision. Two eunuchs face Kinslayer, the two vruk-hounds face Six. The third eunuch hangs back, directing the vruk-hounds. Skulk and Smollt are currently hidden.




Oh.  I guess Six hit one of the vruk-hounds, then.  I'll edit my post above.


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2011)

Six turns his attention fully to the vruk-hounds before him.  The former guard raises his _kith shekh_ and draws it once again towards the beasts.









*OOC:*


Six will attack the hound he hit before.  If that hound is down, he attacks the other one.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 8, 2011)

With a throaty chuckle the Kinslayers strikes again, his near-invisible form blurring with the speed of his movements.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 8, 2011)

Insight said:


> Oh.  I guess Six hit one of the vruk-hounds, then.  I'll edit my post above.




OOC: Sorry, my mistake - Parry is _5_ for all opponents. My previous post then makes sense!


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Sorry, my mistake - Parry is _5_ for all opponents. My previous post then makes sense!




DOH well ignore the stuff I changed then.  My next attack hit.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 8, 2011)

The sudden onslaught dealt by Six and Kinslayer drive their attackers back, but despite a sudden reversal in the fight they are still outnumbered and surrounded unless their companions intervene.

[sblock=OOC]
Vruk-hound #1 _shaken_.
Eunuch #1 _shaken_.

Vruk-hounds #1 and #2 still facing Six.

Eunuchs #1 and #2 facing Kinslayer.

Eunuch #3 currently un-engaged, directing the vruk-hounds.

Skulk and Smollt are still un-noticed by the castrati guard. Skulk is just behind them, beside the gate, insubstantial. Smollt is hidden behind some rocks at short range. They can act before the enemy.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 8, 2011)

Skulk

"Ready to die, mortal?" Skulk says from the shadows, but sounds to much cliché.

[sblock=OOC]
Test of Will vs Eunuch 2
Intimidate vs Spirit

PP used: 5 / 20
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 10, 2011)

_... the Goblin stands behind the carbine weapon, the Lizardman looking on in anticipation.  Neither of them notices the near-invisible gas leaking from the unit.

The Goblin presses the trigger, a loud whirring is heard as the weapon primes..._ _

Then a blinding flash of light..._ 

*Smoltt "Warthog*" *Wartaugh
* 
Warthog awoke with a sputter and a snort.  His massive black beard knocked over a can of oil as he flailed about, trying to right himself.  He had fallen asleep at the helm, having been left behind to act as sniper for the group.

Things had been quiet, so quiet... and peaceful... until now.  

Warthog rubbed his eyes and peered over the rock embankment in which he had set up his bunker.  His allies... no, friends... no, allies (he reassured himself with a tight-lipped frown) were in danger and he had left them in the lurch.

He gave the carbine weapon a suspicious sideways glance, wondering if his dreams would come to life.  He was certain they wouldn't, after a quick moment's consideration.

Were his dreams to come true, he certainly wouldn't be HERE, right NOW.

He scampered up to the carbine, readied his hand on the crankshaft, took aim, and prepared to fire...









*OOC:*


I have to pause here as I need to figure out how much damage a crank-style mini-gun would do.  I found a PDF online that showed an author's best guess at most modern-era weapon damage.

I'm guessing I use my Shooting skill, needing 5 or better...

And perhaps Warthog's dream shall come true after all. *LOL*


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 15, 2011)

A loud retort sounds from a nearby knoll, and a large chunk of stonework explodes from the Apothecaries Gate overhead. The castrati look about in surprise, but close in on their opponents. The Vruk-handler turns on Skulk, but looks shocked when his weapon passes right through him. Meanwhile Kinslayer skilfully parries both his opponents and Six drives back the vruk-hounds.

[sblock=OOC]
Looks like a flurry of misses from the bad guys there.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 15, 2011)

Six swings his _Kith Shekh_ at the hounds and stares down the guard controlling them.









*OOC:*


I don't have my SW book in front of me, but I believe Six can make 2 attacks, 1 against each hound.  For now, I'll roll 1 attack against Hound #1 and proceed along those lines.  If it turns out Six can make multiple attacks, I'll edit this post.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2011)

Skulk

"Ha, your weapon is worthless, mortal creature!" Skulk tries again, still without success. H will have to change his tactic soon...

[sblock=OOC]
Test of Will vs Eunuch 2
Intimidate vs Spirit

PP used: 5 / 20
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 15, 2011)

Warthog

Warthog squinted, adjusted the goggles on his bulbous nose.  "Sights must be off," he grumbled.  He repositioned the cannon, then let loose another burst at the castrati.









*OOC:*


I didn't get my answer re: weapon damage, so I looked it up using http://www.savageheroes.com/conversions/Modern Weapons v1.pdf .  This pdf lists the Gatling gun at 2d10 damage with Armor Penetration of 1.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 31, 2011)

Six cuts down one of the dogs, and then a burst of autofire from the nearby redoubt cuts down one of the castrati. The remaining attackers choose the wrath of their mistress over certain death, and turn and flee through the Apothecaries Gate.

The individual know as Six has been rescued from the clutches of the Whore Queen, but the situation is still perilous. It is only a matter of time before the 
guards come to investigate the sound of battle.

[sblock=OOC]
Several rules that I'm not sure of here - if Six gets two attacks, damage for Warthog's gun, and if there are any specific rules for running away. Any advice would be useful. I'm assuming that Warthog's damage is fine, and that running from combat is dramatic rather than tactical.

Anyone who wants to pursue the castrati can do so, otherwise it's time to decide what the next step of the plan was - who wanted Six rescued and where were you going to take him?
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2011)

“I thank you, Lady Moon, for the blessing you have bestowed upon me here today” the Kinslayer whispers to his patroness.
He removes the glove on his left hand. The silver filigree moves like quicksilver over his hand, and when he kneels and places his hand over the eyes and mouth of one of the dead, it quickly flows over his skin un the forehead of his victim.
For an instant the eyes of the kinslayer take on a bloodred hue, and he shudders in agony, pleasure or both.
“Please accept this offer of blood from your humble servant” he whispers as he gets up and moves to the next fallen. The corpse he left has a shrunken, mummified look to it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 5, 2011)

*rustle*
*bump*


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2011)

Skulk

"Kinslayer, I'm undead and everything, but sometimes you creep even me out!

Let's do as planned and bring him to the 'Professor'!" Skulk says, looking at Six.

[sblock=OOC]


PP used: 5 / 20
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 6, 2011)

Warthog

The short, bulbous, bearded humanoid known as Warthog grinned in triumph.  He patted the side of the carbine weapon and said, "'Atta girl."  

He pulled a spyglass from his pouch and attempted to spot what the others were up to.  He wished there were some better means of communication between people far away from one another... perhaps he would invent one.


----------



## Insight (Sep 6, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Skulk
> 
> "Kinslayer, I'm undead and everything, but sometimes you creep even me out!
> 
> Let's do as planned and bring him to the 'Professor'!" Skulk says, looking at Six.




Six shoots Skulk a sidelong glance.  "The Professor?" he asks.  "I suppose, since I'm in your hands, now, I should go along with what you want."

Six sheathes his great weapon on his back.  "I warn you not to cross me.  I do not take kindly to traitors."


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 6, 2011)

Kinslayer grins at Skulk. Well, he shows a lot of sharpened teeth.

"We all have our strengths, undead one. They are enemy, and defeated. Now they serve the Lady of the Night with their essence, as is right. Their corpses will strike terror in the heart of the foe, furthering our cause."

He licks his lips with a blood-red tongue, and looks at Six.

" Perhaps we were mistaken and you could have dealt with all your foes by yourself, that you speak a barely veiled threat to those that saved your life? You think you can stand against all of us, boytoy?"
"Or maybe we are starting off on a wrong note here, and you can give us another name to call you by, and trust those who just saved you just a little.

They name me Kinslayer"

Kinslayer says, and makes what looks like a slight bow but is the starting stance of 'the showering of blood' kata.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2011)

_Peace._

It was less a word than an imperative, striking the consciousness of each man (or analogue) present like a pebble striking water...in reverse. Agitation vanished, and for a moment all was still and calm.

Ascending the dune behind Warthog was a veiled figure in a diaphanous, flowing robe of fabric light enough to blow in the breeze. Though the garment covered the body of its wearer completely, the wind pressed it against her body sufficiently to discern the perfection at least of her physique, though her face was hidden save only for her eyes shining with the pale reflected light through a slit in the headdress. She was unadorned by jewelry or bauble, at least that could be seen through the layers of cloth.

As she passed Warthog towards the others, she beckoned him to follow but continued without looking back. On joining the gathered warriors she said in a soft voice, "The path to the Professor is clear. The guards realized they had other, more pressing duties."

Her lambent eyes focused on Six. "Of all the lives offered up to the Queens, you are who we were asked to save. Can you tell me why?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 20, 2011)

Six can only shrug in response. Perhaps the Professor can explain further?

******

The Professor's caravan stands on the edge of the Badlands, its mechanical legs currently folded away beneath it. A small automoton pops out of its hiding place in the orange soil and runs inside with a clumsy, rattling gait as the group approaches. Moments later the Professor appears.

"You get him?" he asks.

[sblock=OOC]
I was waiting for a reply from Six, but if Insight is cutting back his games I guess we may never have got one, so, moving on....

If anyone wants to add a description for the Professor, feel free to do so.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2011)

The Professor:


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2011)

The veiled psion steps aside to make way for Six to come forward. As he does, her voice...hard to tell if it's in the air or in one's mind...speaks.

"We have questions. What do you want with this man? Why was he so important that you asked us to rescue him out of so many?"


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 21, 2011)

Kinslayer stands besides the Daughter of the Moon as she speaks to the professor. He makes a half-bow to the scientist, taking care to position himself so that the prof is just within reach of his sword.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 22, 2011)

"I'll say one thing," Warthog grumbles, "He doesn't look like much."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 23, 2011)

The Professor chuckles as he dons a pair of outrageous goggles. One eye is magnified disturbingly, the other hidden by a an array of lenses and filters that seem to move of their own accord.

"He isn't, is he, my friend?" he says to Smoltt. "By the way, how did those modifications to the rangefinder pan out?" He points to Smoltt's gun with one bony finger, then turns and picks up a large hypodermic.

"He's not important, exactly," says the Professor, and you realise he is addressing the veiled woman. "More... convenient. Now my friend, let's see what makes you tick." He advances on Six with his syringe.


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> "He isn't, is he, my friend?" he says to Smoltt. "By the way, how did those modifications to the rangefinder pan out?" He points to Smoltt's gun with one bony finger, then turns and picks up a large hypodermic.
> 
> "He's not important, exactly," says the Professor, and you realise he is addressing the veiled woman. "More... convenient. Now my friend, let's see what makes you tick." He advances on Six with his syringe.




"Do what you must, old man," Six replies, unflinching.  "I have been tempered not to feel fear.  I assume that this shot or whatever it is has some purpose."


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 24, 2011)

Kinslayer whets his lips with a blood-red tongue, and looks on with interest, a half-grin on his face. He stays poised for action, hovering protectively near the Moon Lady.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 24, 2011)

Smoltt shakes his head.  "Not sure what it is, but the calibration's still WAY off.  I think the firing mechanism isn't fitted properly, or maybe the junk parts i used were too, um, junky after all.  More testing is required, either way."

"Still," he added as an afterthought, "She did taste blood today, so she's not all bad."

Smoltt watched intently as the Professor advanced on Six with his syringe, eager to see what reaction may take place.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2011)

"We did not free this man just to have him vivisected," the veiled one warns suspiciously. "Please do keep that in mind."

She doesn't move to interfere with the Professor's actions otherwise though.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2011)

Skulk

"Vivisections are not that bad. You don't feel a thing... if you are already dead." Skulk says. Hard to judge if he is making a joke.

[sblock=OOC]
Hey, Shayuri, that is my speaking color  ... 

PP used: 5 / 20
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 27, 2011)

"This is subtraction, not addition," says the Prof as he sticks the needle into Six's arm. "Just a blood sample." Once the sample is drawn he injects it into a wheezing analytical device.

Just then, one of his little automota bursts into the caravan/lab and gives a whistling blast. 

"Unwanted company," says the Professor. In the distance there is a rumbling, humming sound.

OOC: I was using the same colour for the Professor too!


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2011)

The veiled woman turned towards the door, one hand coming up to pluck nervously at the hem of her veil.

"We were followed. We have to keep the Professor out of their hands!"


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2011)

The Kinslayer looks at Skulk and smiles. "Finally. I was getting bored."

He draws his sword and looks for another exit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2011)

Skulk

"Calm down. You know the defenses the Professor has installed all around his compound. And if things are dire, he will maybe let us use his teleportation system.
But let's hope the back door will be enough." Skulk looks at the Professor, who checks his strange 'windows', that let him perceive the outside of his lab.

[sblock=OOC]

PP used: 5 / 20
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 6, 2011)

Six looks at the Professor and then to the direction of the others.  He draws his _Kith Shekh _, a massive, curved blade of ceritic steel.  "They may come, but these intruders will face only death."


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 7, 2011)

Warthog grins wickedly and pulls a BIG wrench from a scabbard across his back.  









*OOC:*


Damage as Greatclub, I suppose?  Also, I am going away for the long weekend  and won't be online much, if at all, until at least Tuesday.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 7, 2011)

The Professors screens show, in flickering monochrome, three approaching dirigibles - one big four-prop transporter and two smaller twin-prop support vessels. The lightning bolt symbol of the Spire of Wrath is visible on their sides. The Professor utters an oath.

"Azulla the Wasp Queen," he says. "Of course she'd have spies everywhere." He bursts into a flurry of activity, quite a sight for a long-limbed old man. Slamming a couple of buttons on the console before him, two ladders drop down from the ceiling.

"Gun cupola," he says, pointing to the rearmost one. He looks with distaste at the drawn weapons around him and points to the second ladder. "That one leads up top. Should anyone try to board us you can try out your toys, gentlemen."  Even now, the screens show figures flying down from the dirigibles.

Moving to the front of the caravan he begins pulling levels and turning wheels. Tarteric energy crackles and steam whistles, and the caravan gives a series of lurches as it stands up on its four sturdy metal legs, now some 10 ft. above the ground. The Professor begins working levers and the caravan begins striding forwards. He glances over his shoulder.

"Can one of you take over driving this thing?" he calls over the clanking and hissing. "I need to finish my tests."

[sblock=OOC]
I imagine the Professor's caravan to be a sort of steampunk Baba Yaga's hut. Driving/Agility for controlling it (TN 4 for now), Shooting/Agility for manning the guns if anyone wants to try either. Caravan's guns cause 2d8+1 damage, AP2. The dirigibles are at Long range (-4 to hit), there are 20 or so descending figures (wasp warriors in ornithopter harnesses) who are currently at Medium range (-2 to hit). Base TN 4 for either.

Terrain-wise, the caravan currently can ignore the rough terrain. I think the area that you are in is probably some ruined and forgotten part of the City of Seven Sins, so derelict buildings, roadways, canals etc., and anything else you want to add.
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 7, 2011)

With an evil grin and an even worse glint in his eyes Kinslayer rushes up the ladder to the gun cupola. He straps himself into the chair and pulls the lever. With a hiss and a clank the chair rises and disappears from view. A few seconds later a hollow tinny voice sounds from a tube in the ceiling:
"There's a lot of 'em, but they sure are nimble. Happy hunting ! "


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2011)

Skulk

"What about switching places? You try to control this thing and I try my shooting skills?" Skulk offers, knowing that the Kinslayer usually favors melee range.

[sblock=OOC]

PP used: 5 / 20
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2011)

"I will go to the top," said Amica, the psion from the same wasteland home as Kinslayer. The silvery radiance from her eyes, only faintly visible through her veil, seemed to brighten slightly.

"The Queens at least seem to believe this is important. That's enough for me. For now."

She whirled in a flurry of robes and ascended the ladder to the roof of the Professor's hulking walker.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 19, 2011)

"Gah! Someone take the controls, I need to analyse that sample," shouts the Professor as he wrestles with levers. The caravan lurches forwards.

Above, the Wasp Warriors dodge and weave through Kinslayers field of fire, dropping closer to the caravan. You can see that they are humans, or post-humans, clad in leather flying suits. The wings of the ornithopter harnesses strapped to their back are just a blur and emit and angry bussing sound. Enhancement goggles and communication antennae on their flying helmets enhance their insectile appearance.

Amica stands alone atop the caravan, her robes fluttering in the wind as she awaits her foes.

[sblock=OOC]
Wasp Warriors are now at Short range, all other TNs as before.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

Skulk

Skulk climbs up to join Amica. Drawing his weapon he says:
"Time to get messy, right?"

[sblock=OOC]
still not sure what would be setting appropriate weapons.

Would stat-wise a Winchester or a Springfield more appropriate? Definitely using a bayonet.

normal mode of his clothes will count as leather armor (+1 Toughness)

PP used: 5 / 20
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2011)

Amica presses her palms together and her eyebrows knit in concentration. A tension builds in the air around her, and the caravan's boards and rivets groan and wobble as stray telekinetic energy pushes and pulls at them.

"I don't know about you," she replied distantly, "But I don't plan on getting a drop on me."

(Activating the Armor power...next round I shall open zee fire)


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2011)

Six climbs to the roof and watches as the flying enemies surround the Professor's lumbering caravan.  The former harem guard awaits his moment to strike one of the flying enemies that gets too close.









*OOC:*


Essentially, readying an action to take a swipe at an enemy that gets within melee range.

If none get close enough, Six has a bow, which he will use in the event that he can't make a melee attack.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 20, 2011)

Kinslayer whirs around in the cupola, oblivious to the fact that his ward is out in the open on the balcony.
Tracer fire stitches through the night, meeting one of the wasp-like figures in mid-air, with devestating results


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 22, 2011)

One of the circling Wasp Warriors is shot out of the sky by Kinslayer, but five more cut the engines of their ornithopter harnesses and glide down onto the roof of the Professors caravan, sting-swords buzzing. A pair of booted feet slam down on top of the cupola just above Kinslayer's head.

Swearing under his breath, Smoltt moves to the front of the caravan to take the controls from the Professor.

"I'm better at fixin' 'em than drivin' 'em, Prof," he growls, clumsily manipulating the controls. The caravan lurches and stumbles forwards like a drunken _valt-ox_.

[sblock=OOC]
Due to Smoltt's spectacularly bad driving, everyone on top of the caravan must make an Agility check (or related skill - Acrobatics, Balance, not sure what there is off the top of my head) DN 4 or fall prone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2011)

Requested check below. As their is no skill that covers this in the rules (see Talking the Talk thread) I will roll Agility without an penalty.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2011)

(gasp, silly me)


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 6, 2011)

Skulk and Amica tumble backwards onto the roof of the caravan as it gives an almight lurch. Of the wasp warriors, one is thrown from the back of the caravan and plunges to the ground below. Unable to start his ornithopter harness in time, he lands in the rubblw with a crunch.

Two more also lose their footing and fall flat on their backs. The remaining two, however, activate their sting-swords with a snarling buzz and step forwards. Only Six stands to guard Amica and Skulk, _kith sekh_ ready to assault any who approach.

[Sblock=OOC]
Two wasp warriors and Six standing. Amica, Skulk and two wasp warriors prone. About 14 wasp warriors still circle at Short Range, and the dirigibles follow at Long Range.

Six, having readied an attack, has initiative over the wasp warriors. Amica has shield active.
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 9, 2011)

The cupola swerves left and right, spitting out tracer fire at the nimble wasps. A vile curse resounds through the speaking tube when they seem to evade everything the kinslayer throws at 'em.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2011)

Amica rolls to her side and grabs the low, almost useless railing on the side of the carriage roof, trying to get back to her feet. She holds out her free hand as if trying to ward off a blow, but a distortion forms in her outstretched palm...a tiny spherical circulation of dust and grime, like a powerful eddy of wind that had been captured there. It grew, drawing in more until it looked like a seething vortex about the size of a man's head. Then with a grunt of effort, Amica flexed her mind and propelled the projectile at blistering speed towards the Wasp Warrior to Six's right. 

A ball of telekinetically compressed air, hitting like a jackhammer and then detonating to release the pent up concussion directly upon contact...the attack delivered not only deadly force, but could pick a man up off his feet and launch him like a fresh-ripened shockflower seed pod.

Even so, Amica knew even she didn't have the strength to blast ALL of them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm waiting for the wasp warriors, as your last post seems to indicate they act before Skulk, Dr Simon.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 10, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the wasp warriors, as your last post seems to indicate they act before Skulk, Dr Simon.




OOC: It does a bit, doesn't it. It was actually supposed to mean that Six still had an action left for that round, then we head off the next round again. The wasp warriors (being mooks) act last in each round.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2011)

Skulk

Skulk rolls back and stand up. He quickly whirls tries to skewer the nearest wasp with his bayonet.

[sblock=OOC]

still not sure what would be setting appropriate weapons.

Would stat-wise a Winchester or a Springfield more appropriate? Definitely using a bayonet.

normal mode of his clothes will count as leather armor (+1 Toughness)



---

Toughness: 8
Parry: 7

PP used: 5 / 20
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 13, 2011)

Seeing the wasp warriors closing in, Six picks one of them and slashes away with his long, leng-steel blade.  With a sickening _crunch_, the kith sheikh ravages the first wasp warrior dumb enough to get close to the harem guard.









*OOC:*


Adding Agi check per prior request.  I believe 5 is sufficient for Six to remain standing.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2011)

(Bump!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2011)

OOC: Not forgotten this, but work and house-moving have kind of got in the way of dealing with game mechanics.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 9, 2011)

The last wasp warrior standing on the roof of the caravan counterattacks against Six with his stingsword. Six batters the charged rapier aside with his mighty greatsword. Meanwhile, another four wasp warriors drop down from hovering above and land, one at each corner, on the roof of the Professors machine. There are still about ten, milling around in the air and evading Kinslayer's flak.  From the largest dirigible, several skyhooks begin to snake downwards.


Meanwhile, inside, Smoltt continues to struggle with the controls. More by luck than skill he gets the walking machine moving smoothly.  

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry about the delay, folks. Needed to get caught up on the combat so far.

[MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION], let me know if a 5 is enough to hit Six; I don't have details handy (must set up Rogues Gallery). (Edit - fixed).

Everyone's turn again...
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Why couldn't Skulk stand up last round???


----------



## Insight (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Sorry about the delay, folks. Needed to get caught up on the combat so far.
> 
> Skulk and Amica are still prone. Six is standing.
> ...




[sblock=Dr Simon]I don't think that hits Six.  His Parry with the Greatsword is 6.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 9, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Why couldn't Skulk stand up last round???




OOC: You're right, I misread your post. I'll fix that above.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2011)

(urgle...Doc Simon, could we get a sort of...recap of where things are at the beginning of this round? I lost track of where the bad guys are relative to where we are. It makes a difference as to which power I use. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 27, 2011)

OOC: Will get a map sorted when I have full computer access in New Year, will also probably finally get hold of a copy of the full rules!


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 20, 2012)

Recap:

Fleeing the Apothecaries Gate, having snatched Six from the clutches of the Queen of Lust's Castrati Guard, Skulk, Kinslayer, Smoltt and Amica have brought him to the Professor's caravan, in a Broken Zone of the City of Seven Sins.

As the Professor begins to examine Six, one of his automotons warns of approaching vessels - three dirigibles bearing the sign of Azulla the Wasp Queen, Mistress of Wrath, and a swarm of her Wasp Warriors.

The Professor activates the walking legs on his caravan and, whilst Smoltt tries to drive it to safety the Professor continues with his experiments. Kinslayer mans the caravans gun cupola whilst Skulk, Amica and Six head up to the top of the caravan to defend it.

Amica activates her psychic shield, whilst Six, Skulk, Kinslayer and Smoltt's terrible driving manage to drive of some of the Wasp Warriors, but more descend.

Whilst Six faces off against the last of the original wave, four descend with sky-hooks from the largest of the three dirigibles, and the rest circle above, awaiting a chance.

****

With a broad sweep of his kith sekh, Six knocks his opponent off his feet where he lies on the roof of the caravan, out of the fight.

[sblock=OOC]
Six (now NPC), attack hits. Wasp Warrior #1 is down.

3-6 are the ones with the sky-hooks and the rest are circling at short range.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2012)

*Skulk*

Skulk quickly lowers his rifle and fires a bullet at point blank.

[sblock=OOC]
Skulk

shoot 3 at close range, so TN is 4. Hit for 8.

---

Bayonet (d8): Str+d6
Winchester ‘76 (.45-.47) (d6): 24/48/96 2d8 1 300 10 15 d6 AP 2

Toughness: 8 (with leather armor)
Parry: 7

PP used: 5 / 15
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2012)

The cart wobbles slightly as Amica summons up the energy within her and channels it outward via her will. Dust and pebbles rise up and swirl; caught in the eddies, and a pearlescent vaporous glow begins to pulse into view surrounding her.

It coalesces into a sudden beam of silver-white light that tears through the twilight skies and quickly slices in an arc towards one of the hook-wielders!

(a Bolt at one of the descending skyhooks!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 31, 2012)

Skulk blasts one of the wasp warriors from the top of the caravan and Amica slices through one of the skyhooks with her power. The circling wasp warriors change their tactics. Those still on the top of the caravan take off with a whine of their ornithopter packs whilst two swoop down and grab hold of Six, lifting him up into the sky. His _kith sekh_ drops onto the roof of the caravan.

Wrestling with the controls of the walking vehicle, Smoltt grinds some gears and the thing shudders to a quivering halt, although the engine still grumbles away.

[sblock=OOC]
Six and his captors are at Short range, although a fall from that height may well be deadly to him.
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 31, 2012)

Kinslayer tries to shoot one of the two wasps holding Six, but fear of hitting his recently freed companion makes him miss wildly.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 20, 2012)

The wasp warriors swoop up and away, carrying Six up towards the largest dirigible, followed by Kinslayer's tracer fire. Smoltt continues to grind the gears of the caravan, which shudders on its legs but fails to move.

[sblock=OOC]
Wasp Warriors and Six are now at Medium range, in case anyone wants a parting shot.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2012)

(OOC - lol...wasn't rescuing Six our whole _raison d'etre_ here? And now they've got him? Um. Nuts!)

Amica curses under her breath and clenches her fingers around nothing at all...if she were holding an invisible ball in her hand. Then, in the whirls of dust from the road, one can see that there IS something there after all; a tiny vortex of force, frantically roiling as if desperate for release.

With a cry of effort she hurls the mote of solidity with speed of will, not muscle, towards one of the wasps bearing Six away...hoping against hope that without its strength, they will falter!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 22, 2012)

*Skulk*

Skulk takes aim at the wasp warriors carrying Six. Unerringly, the bullet hits one of them between the shoulder blades.

[sblock=OOC]
Skulk

medium range isn't a hard distance but varies between weapons.
Please adjust my roll accordingly.

---

Bayonet (d8): Str+d6
Winchester ‘76 (.45-.47) (d6): 24/48/96 2d8 1 300 10 15 d6 AP 2

Toughness: 8 (with leather armor)
Parry: 7

PP used: 5 / 15
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 22, 2012)

Both having the same idea, Amica and Skulk each take out one of the Wasp Warriors carrying Six. 

Which is good, in that it frees him.

But bad, in that it frees him some 30 ft. above a rubble-filled wasteland. 

Other Wasp Warriors swoop down towards their valuable prize...

[sblock=OOC]
I'm sure that wasn't the intended effect, but I couldn't resist. You have a round in which to try something to get help Six, if you can think of anything!
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Would it be possible to just wait until they catch him (slowed the fall) and shoot the wasp warriors then again? Should stop the fall, but prevent the extraction.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 23, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to just wait until they catch him (slowed the fall) and shoot the wasp warriors then again? Should stop the fall, but prevent the extraction.




OOC: Yeah, you can try that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

*Skulk*

Skulk waits for the wasp warriors to slow Six' fall before he takes another shot... but this time, luck is not with him.

[sblock=OOC]
Skulk

medium range isn't a hard distance but varies between weapons.
Please adjust my roll accordingly.

---

Bayonet (d8): Str+d6
Winchester ‘76 (.45-.47) (d6): 24/48/96 2d8 1 300 10 15 d6 AP 2

Toughness: 8 (with leather armor)
Parry: 7

PP used: 5 / 15
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2012)

The blood was hammering in Amica's ears, and she was starting to feel dizzy. Unrestrained use of the power did that. Much more and she would bleed...first from her nose...then like tears from the corners of her eyes. It was said if she bled from the ears then she was expending her life itself for the power, and might burn it out of herself...or die.

But she wasn't there yet, and the mission was not yet failed.

With a grunt of effort she concentrated on Six's falling body and _yanked_, jerking him suddenly away from the snatching claws of the wasps, but landing him gently on the roof of the wagon again.

"We need cover!" she snapped at the others. "We're too open here if we can't move!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 28, 2012)

Amica's psychic power snatches Six from the clutches of the Wasp Warriors who buzz angrily overhead. Meanwhile, Smoltt continues to struggle with the controls of the walking caravan and gets it moving again, marching downhill towards the Calverin River.

Here, the River is a mile wide and cuts through the heart of the City of Seven Sins but for many miles of its length it is covered by a massive vaulted tunnel, where the river dwellers congregate in the infamous Undermarket. If Smoltt can get the caravan to the tunnel entrance it should be safe from the Wasp Queen's airborne forces.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 5, 2012)

The Kinslayer keeps up a steady stream of tracer fire, trying as much as he can to keep the wasp warriors away. One of the wasps is too slow in evading the fire and careens off wildly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2012)

*Skulk*

Skulk also fires shots to cover their retreat.

[sblock=OOC]
Skulk

I wasn't sure autofire weapons were available, as DrZombie's last post suggests. We should finally decide on generally available tech.

---

Bayonet (d8): Str+d6
Winchester ‘76 (.45-.47) (d6): 24/48/96 2d8 1 300 10 15 d6 AP 2

Toughness: 8 (with leather armor)
Parry: 7

PP used: 5 / 15
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 6, 2012)

The caravan strides under cover. Two Wasp Warriors swoop down but Kinslayer and Skulk blast them out of the skies. There is no further sign of pursuit.

The Professor's caravan continues to stride along on a wide embankment that encloses the vast river on either side. Overhead the vaulted ceiling rises at a shallow angle but passes out of sight over the middle of the river. Out on the river there are small lights where barges ply the covered waters. 

The caravan strides on for several hours, during which time the tunnel entrance gradually diminishes. Eventually it folds up its legs and sits down near a wharf where many river barges are moored amidst shining strings of tarteric lights.

Skulk, Six, Amica and Kinslayer rejoin the Professor and Smoltt inside the caravan.

"We knew there was some kind of code, a cypher, embedded in your genetic material," he says to Six. "Looks like Azulla has heard about you too. There's something there but I can't decipher it. We need someone more capable. Since we're here in the Underflow I suggest you try the Porphyry Market and see if you can't find a codebreaker for hire. If you need someone with dubious skills, that's where they'll be. Take a barge - hire or hijack one, I don't care. This is as far as I can take the caravan."

[sblock=OOC]
Regarding automatic weapons, I reckon that heavy weapons like the cupola mounted guns, have autofire but it is rare for hand weapons, but that's just my thoughts. I've finally got a full copy of the rules so I may be able to be a bit less vague!
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2012)

*Skulk*

"We should try hiring at first. We have enough enemies already, no need to get some more by hijacking a barge... unless we have no other option." Skulk says as he reloads his rifle.

[sblock=OOC]
Skulk


---

Bayonet (d8): Str+d6
Winchester ‘76 (.45-.47) (d6): 24/48/96 2d8 1 300 10 15 d6 AP 2

Toughness: 8 (with leather armor)
Parry: 7

PP used: 5 / 15
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 8, 2012)

"Let us move, then" Kinslayer growls. "I have not seen the Lady Moon for too long."

He puts up the hood of his cape and readies his weapons, bowing deferentially to his mistress as she walks by.

"My lady, will you be joining us?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 11, 2012)

The nearby group of bargees stop what they are doing and watch as the group aproaches; men, women and children staring with detached interest. They are short and swarthy people with skin dirtied by soot but their clothes are brightly coloured, the women all in headscarves and the men in flat peaked caps.

One of the men steps forwards and spits a spurt of inky liquid from his mouth. The dark blue stains of a _picwa_-chewer mark his chin. He loops his thumbs into his bright red cummerbund and raises his eyebrows questioningly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2012)

*Skulk*

"Good folks, we need some help in deciphering some code we found. Anyone knows one capable of doing such thungs? There will be a reward!" Skulk asks openly.

[sblock=OOC]
Skulk

I assume we got some kind of print of the code fond in Six' genetics.

---

Bayonet (d8): Str+d6
Winchester ‘76 (.45-.47) (d6): 24/48/96 2d8 1 300 10 15 d6 AP 2

Toughness: 8 (with leather armor)
Parry: 7

PP used: 5 / 15
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 13, 2012)

The bargee looks Skulk up and down.

"Revenant," he states. There is a pause whilst he chews.

"Want SubCity."

He turns away and walks back to his barge, but then stops and turns around again. Another wad of black spittle.

"Take you," he says. "Twenty shekels."

[sblock=OOC]
The Professor can give you a transcript of the code using his Scribograph machine.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2012)

"Of course," Amica tells Kinslayer with a little smile half-hidden in the shadow of her cowl, "What kind of chosen one would I be if I let others fight my fights?"

She stays back and out of the negotiations to get to SubCity though. Each person in the group had skills and talents to bring to bear. It was important that each person be trusted to use those skills each in turn. 

Besides, she had no experience with men such as these...she'd just make a mess of things if she tried to talk to them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2012)

*Skulk*

"Take us to SubCity and to Codebreaker. Then you get the money. Deal?" Skulk asks, reaching out with his open hand, a universal gesture for sealing a deal.

[sblock=OOC]
Skulk


---

Bayonet (d8): Str+d6
Winchester ‘76 (.45-.47) (d6): 24/48/96 2d8 1 300 10 15 d6 AP 2

Toughness: 8 (with leather armor)
Parry: 7

PP used: 5 / 15
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 19, 2012)

"Pffff," says the bargee. "Half now, half on arrival, is deal."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2012)

*Skulk*

"Half now, half by the Codebreaker. Deal?" Skulk agrees, but he wants to be certain they will actually find what they are looking for.

[sblock=OOC]
Skulk


---

Bayonet (d8): Str+d6
Winchester ‘76 (.45-.47) (d6): 24/48/96 2d8 1 300 10 15 d6 AP 2

Toughness: 8 (with leather armor)
Parry: 7

PP used: 5 / 15
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 20, 2012)

"Is deal," says the bargee. He spits on his hand and moves to shake Skulk's hand, hesitating slightly at touching dead flesh, ensheathed in its monolayer though it may be.

*****

Judging by the sleep/wake/eat cycle of the _viajetes_, a day and a half passes on board the barge as it putters down the tunnels of the undercity. From the wide vaults of the river tunnel, through chambers with vaulted ceilings supported by hundreds of elaborate pillars, down narrow dark tunnels wide only just wide enough for the barge.

The _viajetes_ largely ignore their passengers except to offer them food and drink. Although Kinslayer hides beneath his hood whenever he can there are times when his facial mark is revealed and he catches the captain, evidently the head of the extended family that crew the subterranean barge, staring curiously. The captain looks away hastily when he sees the Kinslayer notices him watching, and says nothing.

Eventually the barge emerges into a wide basin of another vaulted chamber, a vast cyst beneath the city. Compared to the dim lights of the barge itself, your only source of light for much of the journey, the vault is lit by dazzling tarteric energy in a brilliant array of colours. These lights illuminate a barnacle-cluster of buildings that climb the side of the vault and spread out into the water. An upturned barge hull forms a meeting hall. Bolted together freight containers form a tenement block. Accumulated discards from the city above woven into a patchwork of life and lit by strings of coloured lights. SubCity. Flotsam. Pophyry Market. The place as almost as many names as it has constituent parts.

As the _viajetes_ tie up their barge, the barge captain points to a spire-shaped building made of wood, metal and plastic forming an artificial stalgmite that touches the roof of the vault.

"House of Covenant," he says. "You ask for Erachus, my cousin. He find your codebreaker."


----------

